# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Best way to cut radius on house battens

## skidave

Hi guys, 
Just working on putting new 42x42 battens on the front of my house. As you can see in the attached, the palings/battens underneath are cut on a radius. What's the best way to achieve this - and what tool would be best (again, given I'm using 42mm thick battens, not 19ish mm). 
Default thought would be to make a jig/guide and run a jigsaw around that (after fitting them) - but not sure that's the beat way to go about it. 
Thoughts?

----------


## cyclic

Yep, ply/masonite guide, mark with pencil, then jig saw.
Couple of clamps to hold the guide in place while marking.

----------

